# Is it safe to highlight hair while breastfeeding?



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all. Well I am just wondering if it is ok to highlight your hair while breastfeeding. From what I have read on different websites and kellymom, it says there is no evidence that it can affect breastmilk, but I just wanted to post on here to get some opinions. I appreciate all of your help!

Jennifer


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

If you get foils, the hair colour stays on the foil and very little gets on your head. So, that's the way I'd go. I find everything seeps through the holes in a cap so that's not my choice. You can also find salons that use no ammonium, less chemical hair colour as well. Aveda makes hair colour using more natural processes and although I don't find their hair product line to be as natural as they say or could be, their colour does sound like it's safer and has less chemicals than other standard hair colours.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tofu the Geek* 
If you get foils, the hair colour stays on the foil and very little gets on your head. So, that's the way I'd go.

This is what I do, bf or pg or not.


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks all.. I would be getting the foil...


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

My first thought upon reading the title was, "I think I would put the baby down and then highlight; I wouldn't want any of that dripping on the baby."

I guess that's not what you meant.


----------



## DCMama01 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^LOL!

I'm getting highlights next month most likely from Aveda. I have found their color to be pretty gentle. I didn't chance it during pregnancy, but I feel comfortable with coloring now. I think it really comes down to your own comfort level as there isn't any definitive answer either way of side effects.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

I think it is fine. Go for it.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tofu the Geek* 
If you get foils, the hair colour stays on the foil and very little gets on your head. So, that's the way I'd go. I find everything seeps through the holes in a cap so that's not my choice. You can also find salons that use no ammonium, less chemical hair colour as well. Aveda makes hair colour using more natural processes and although I don't find their hair product line to be as natural as they say or could be, their colour does sound like it's safer and has less chemicals than other standard hair colours.











and I LOVE Aveda color.. I worked as a stylist in an Aveda salon for 3.5 years (before having DS) and I have to say it is much better (as far as natural/gentle/etc) than any other color I have used.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atobols* 
My first thought upon reading the title was, "I think I would put the baby down and then highlight; I wouldn't want any of that dripping on the baby."

I guess that's not what you meant.


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------

